# Zoloft and Aleve (naproxen)



## Displaced (Feb 14, 2007)

I've been taking Zoloft for a year and a half for IBS. I'm tapering off, now down to 25 mg every other day. I've been aware since I started taking it that certain OTC pain relievers were contraindicated, so the only thing I've used is Tylenol. I saw the nurse practitioner at my primary care group practice the other day for apparent muscle strain/repetitive stress injury/carpal tunnel syndrome, and she told me I could safely take Aleve (naproxen). She knows I'm on the Zoloft, because she's the one who prescribed it. Still, I asked her if she was sure it wouldn't cause problems, and she reassured me it would be fine. However, every place that I've checked since then includes naproxen in the list of anti-inflammatory medications that you should avoid when taking Zoloft. As a result, I haven't taken any of it yet. I hate to second-guess a highly trained healthcare professional, but I'm not sure about her advice this time. I guess I could check with a pharmacist. Does anyone know for sure whether it's OK to mix these two? I probably wouldn't be on the Aleve/naproxen for long, just to help reduce the inflammation and get over this muscle strain (with med. use being joined with stretching exercises, splints, etc.).


----------

